# Confirmed on Triton Leader - PH 5/26



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Found out this morning that my car will be on the Triton Leader (NYK) leaving Bremerhaven on 4/28 or 4/29 arriving Port Hueneme 5/26.

Triton Leader was commissioned on March 19, 2010 -- this is her maiden voyage across the Atlantic and through the Panama Canal.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=357795000#top_photo


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for sharing.

HOW did you find out your car was on the boat?

WHEN & WHERE did you turn in?

I hope to do a posting just like yours sometime soon, as we dropped off in Muenchen on 20 April.

thanks again

nm88325


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I dropped off in Munich on 4/14. I emailed the Munich drop-off point, LogInOut, at the email address included on my transfer documentation, and they were able to help track it down with BLG Logistics who manages loading of cars in Bremerhaven. I haven't seen a better way to do this for those of us on NYK Lines ships (West Coast). You might need to give them a few days for the car to get from the drop off point to Bremerhaven.


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Don Carlos 5 May*

Found out from BMWNA ED today that our car will be on the Don Carlos, departing Bremerhaven on the 5th of May. New Jersey on 19 May and re-delivery in Greenville, SC around 15 June?

nm88325


----------



## trybekjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's a link where you can track your car.
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp

Go to the bottom of the page and click on track & trace for all users. In the next window enter your vin# in the cargo ID field. Done, you should see all the information for your particular car. This is for the Munich drop-off location, not sure if this works for all locations.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

trybekjr said:


> Here's a link where you can track your car.
> http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp
> 
> Go to the bottom of the page and click on track & trace for all users. In the next window enter your vin# in the cargo ID field. Done, you should see all the information for your particular car. This is for the Munich drop-off location, not sure if this works for all locations.


This link will usually only work for Wallenius Wilhelmsen ships (owned or operated by) -- so it should work for Don Carlos headed to the east coast.

Shipments to the west coast on NYK Lines -- such as the Triton Leader -- should not show up on the Wallenius Wilhelmsen website (at least that's my understanding -- my car is supposed to load on Triton Leader Weds or Thurs and then I'll know for sure). NYK Lines does not have an equivalent web tracking capability by VIN (as near as I've been able to determine -- someone please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## 2008550I (Sep 14, 2007)

stan01 said:


> Found out this morning that my car will be on the Triton Leader (NYK) leaving Bremerhaven on 4/28 or 4/29 arriving Port Hueneme 5/26.
> 
> Triton Leader was commissioned on March 19, 2010 -- this is her maiden voyage across the Atlantic and through the Panama Canal.
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=357795000#top_photo


Dealer told me today that my 550i is on the same ship. But different info: due Port Huneme 5/27. Left port 5/2 from Biimmer Heaven. :dunno:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, the date has slipped -- now arriving in Port Hueneme 5/27 per the Port Hueneme vessel schedule.

Left Southampton on May 4, next stop Panama. She posts on MarineTraffic.com as arriving there on May 15, but 11 days from Southampton to Panama Canal seems a little fast?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Approaching San Diego - docking tomorrow morning. http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/

It looks like she is under the protection of the US Coast Guard now .


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

nm88325 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> HOW did you find out your car was on the boat?
> 
> ...


https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx

Plug in your last name and VIN..


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> Approaching San Diego - docking tomorrow morning. http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/
> 
> It looks like she is under the protection of the US Coast Guard now .


Interesting but it says ETA 5:00 AM and ETD around 16:00, it takes them 11 hours to unload then load? that's fast.
Also why it says UK for port not Port Hueneme?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

VWs and Audis are offloaded at the Port of San Diego. I doubt anything is picked up here so it is a quick stop. Per the Port of Hueneme website, Triton Leader will offload 61 Jaguars, 110 Range Rovers, 1140 BMWs, 234 Minis, and 2 Rolls Royces there on Thursday.

The Port of San Diego website lists the last port for arriving ships (Southampton, UK). It lists the next port once the ship is in port.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about your car on the Triton Leader yet?


----------



## SC1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I, too, dropped off in Munich on 4/14 and I believe my car was also on Triton Leader. On the bmwusa.com website, my car finally switched from 'En Route' to 'At Preparation Center' on May 29. I bought my car from Philippe Kahn at South Bay BMW and spoke to him by phone in late May. He seemed fairly sure my car will be at his dealership by late this week. Hope that helps.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Mine is still going through customs.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Yikes, I was all bitter because I dropped off on 4/21 and didn't make this ship, I'm still out at sea, but it sounds like it wouldn't have made a difference since you guys still don't have your cars. Any idea what is going on? I heard that everything was backed up at port, but have no details.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> Mine is still going through customs.


Chris, where did you get the status image? From the dealer?


----------



## SC1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just heard from Philippe today. My car should be ready tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Interesting. I was at the dealership with a friend this evening to look at the new 5 series and checked in with the new car sales manager. His reports showed that my car is still in customs, and has not reached the the VPC. He was surprised, and said he'd call a POC up there to see what was going on. SC1 may be on a streak of good luck.


----------



## SC1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just to be clear, I never confirmed that my car was on the Triton Leader, BUT I did drop off on 4/14 at 13:00 in Munich AND my ship's arrival date is identical to the Triton Leader (5/27). 

On 5/29, the bmwusa website stated that my car was at the VPC. It still states that on the website. Out of curiosity, for the others that are waiting (and haven't cleared customs), what does it state on your website, still en route?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I got the call from my CA that my car has arrived. 11 weeks and 1 day after drop off in Frankfurt. I'm glad I'll have my car for the 4th - heading to Lake Tahoe .

As of yesterday morning, my car was still stuck in agriculture/customs. I guess it must have cleared customs some time yesterday, and it was expedited through the VDC, onto a truck, and up to San Francisco. Kudos to the VDC and BMWED team!


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I got a call from the BMW ED desk this morning, and my car has finally cleared customs/agriculture after 35 days in the Port Hueneme holding pen! The BMW USA website has updated status to show the car is at the VDC. Delivery time since dropoff should be about 11 1/2 weeks, but I still have VDC, transport, and dealer prep hurdles to go through and with my recent bad luck I don't want to be overly optimistic. 

I think we had a confluence of bad luck with the Triton Leader cars. 19 days from dropoff in Munich to departing Bremerhaven (with a 16 day gap between West Coast bound ships). New supervisor at Port Hueneme who "goes by the rules". Rumored Customs Orange Alert (whatever that means). Ships carrying perishible Chiquita bananas and Del Monte pineapples berthed at Port Hueneme every Sun through Weds which get priority.

My advice is to make a polite call to the BMW ED Desk in New Jersey if your car has been in customs for more than 3 weeks.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/newsroom/advisories/alert_level_status.xml

I think this aspect of "level Orange" could make a considerable difference:

"...Restricting access to essential personnel only." The level is "yellow" now, whatever that means to EDers awaiting their cars...


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for searching for this. If my car could talk I think it would say it experienced Level Red measures over the past 35 days, including:
- Constraining transportation systems
- Redirecting of personnel


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

stan01 said:


> Thanks for searching for this. If my car could talk I think it would say it experienced Level Red measures over the past 35 days, including:
> - Constraining transportation systems
> - Redirecting of personnel


I dunno if you want it to talk... What if there were a couple "inspections" done in the back seat by restless customs personnel? :angel:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not to mention the noontime run to In-N-Out and the midnight drag races with the 2 M cars and the 335i Vert that were stuck with it


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, don't be surprised to see your vehicles in some youtube videos...  Mine is still in customs, so story continues for me, and those dudes and dudets in customs have some "fresh meat" coming their way...


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

stan01 said:


> I got a call from the BMW ED desk this morning, and my car has finally cleared customs/agriculture after 35 days in the Port Hueneme holding pen! The BMW USA website has updated status to show the car is at the VDC. Delivery time since dropoff should be about 11 1/2 weeks, but I still have VDC, transport, and dealer prep hurdles to go through and with my recent bad luck I don't want to be overly optimistic.
> 
> I think we had a confluence of bad luck with the Triton Leader cars. 19 days from dropoff in Munich to departing Bremerhaven (with a 16 day gap between West Coast bound ships). New supervisor at Port Hueneme who "goes by the rules". Rumored Customs Orange Alert (whatever that means). Ships carrying perishible Chiquita bananas and Del Monte pineapples berthed at Port Hueneme every Sun through Weds which get priority.
> 
> My advice is to make a polite call to the BMW ED Desk in New Jersey if your car has been in customs for more than 3 weeks.


My new M3 was on the Medea which discharged it on June 18 at PH. I finally got confirmation yesterday that it was at the VPC. I thought 12 days was outrageous but I guess I should consider myself lucky? Hoping to have it down here within a week


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

There appears to have been a great month-end purge of ED cars at Port Hueneme over the past few days. 

This is either:

(A) good news for those of you with cars still inbound since it means whatever caused the delay during June is fixed; or 

(B) bad news if it means there is now plenty of space in the holding pen to store your cars for the rest of July until they are summarily released at the end of the month to show favorable metrics and make way for inbound August cars.

I hope its (A).


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

And the saga continues. 
The car is still at the VDC heading into the holiday weekend.

Day 80 since drop off:

18 days in DE waiting for a West Coast ship;
24 days in transit via Panama Canal;
35 days in customs/agriculture at Port Hueneme;
3 days at VDC (and counting);
TBD days waiting for trucking;
TBD days waiting at BMW of San Diego (this had better be zero days).


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hang in there, the worst is now behind.
I am following all of the bimmerfest ED re-delivery posts religiously,trying to get a feel on when I should get mine. No cause for alarm at this point, car was discharged from Morning Cedar @ PH on 6/30/2010 but boy is it getting harder to wait with every passing day!
My deepest sympathy to all going through delayed re-delivery,keep the faith


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I finally took redelivery of my 335d yesterday after 12 1/2 weeks. It is an amazing vehicle. I think we can close out the thread now, and hopefully the other ED cars coming through PH this summer will fare better.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mywave (May 19, 2006)

stan01 said:


> I finally took redelivery of my 335d yesterday after 12 1/2 weeks. It is an amazing vehicle. I think we can close out the thread now, and hopefully the other ED cars coming through PH this summer will fare better.


Good to hear my friends are at the 12 week mark waiting for their M3's, now just waiting for transport to the dealer from the VDC


----------

